# Problem starting my jd 111



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if my 1985 JD 111 has any fuses in the wiring system? I know the starter is good and replaced the solenoid but still won't start . It will start if I jump start the starter. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Brewmaine! I believe there's a fuse under the dash,near the right side. Most of them will have a fuse,somewhere in the harness.
Can you post the model/year? it will help.


----------



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

It's a John Deere 111 a 1985


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*wiring*

OK, that unit should have the Briggs/Stratton engine,so it's a magneto ignition.
Look under the dash,at the ignition switch connector. Follow the harness down,and you should see a fuse-holder. If the fuse is blown,replace it,and try to start the engine. If it still won't start, re-check the fuse,to see if it blew,again. If the fuse is good,and it still won't turn over, probe the connector at the switch,andsee if it is getting power in and out of the switch.


----------



## brewmaine (May 8, 2012)

I saw a 25 amp circuit breaker and looked pretty rusty so replaced that still won't start as for a fuse holder I still haven't found it yet


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Does it have a Starter Relay, Brew....If so that is probably the problem. Could be a broken Switch ingnition lead or a ground wire or rusty connection. I would check to see if I had the proper voltage coming from the switch lead also. Best way to trouble shoot this is to start at the input side of the switch for voltage and work your way to the starter from there. Any loss of voltage will tell you where the fault is and should tell you whether you need to replace the Switch, some wiring, or a relay.


----------

